# My kitten has a flabby stomach



## Debbie25 (Jan 14, 2004)

I have a 10 month old neutered male kitten that is trim and helthy looking
except he has the flab of fatty skin that hang down on his stomach. I
can touch it and rub it and it doesn't seem to bother him at all.

I didn't know if this is the food he is on or what. Should he be put
on a diet food or would this thin him down to much?

I have the dry food out all times. I also have another
cat and she is about 6 years old. I have had several cats in the past
30 years and have never had one that had this patch. I have always fed
them this way. 

Right now they are eating either 'Pro Plan' or 'Purina One' dry.

Thanks,
Debbie


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Ah that's completely normal


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If you're concerned, ask the vet next visit. All cats develop hanging tummies, and have fat deposits. However, if you think it's out of the ordinary, relieve your concern by asking the vet. Welcome to the group!


----------



## Rita (Apr 10, 2004)

One of my cats also has a huge hanging flap of skin under his tummy. He might be slightly overweight, but not by much if any. I don't think it's due to diet cause he eats the same as the other cat(s) - down to only one other now-but neither of the others ever developed the same hanging tummy. I always thought it was genetics-just like with us humans we put extra weight in different places. He didn't have this as a kitten but got it as he grew up.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Yup, like everyone says, perfectly normal. All my cats have the "fat pad" "spay sway" "belly flap" etc. Cat Fancy magazine did an article on this a while back. There's no definitive explanation for why this happens, and why to some cats but not others.

My personal opinion: some muscle gets snipped when they're getting spayed/neutered.


----------



## Debbie25 (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone.

That is want I kinda thought but with having so many cat in my life and this one being the first to have this I just wanted to make sure.

Debbie


----------

